# ACT LBG SAT 17/3 Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Keen to Deploy Secret Weapon



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Canberra AKFF'ers- and any other fishos in the area. 
6:00am Ramp push off.
Return about 10:00 am(ish)

The plan at the moment is to be pushing off from the Black Mountain Peninsular boat ramp at 6:00am in the pre-dawn darkness. Be at spot X at the right moment. Then watch out Mr Ã¢â‚¬Å"Golden PerchÃ¢â‚¬


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

GuardianZAct said:


> PS. Isn't Saturday AM peakhour for the LBG rowers?


YES!! Be afraid, be very afraid!! :shock: And be very watchful, carry a big stick, and think up a few nasty things to say to the rude b#@%$&ds who disregard you and try their best to T-bone you at maximum speed. :x

Good luck Adrian, I'll be down the coast so can't make it, but look forward to meeting you on the water one day soon :wink:


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

See you on the water Sat unless groggod got me.

Victor


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

leftieant said:


> Drill hole in rowing sculls below water line.


Ant you young blokes don't know all the tricks mate.

Below the water leaves a constant trickle which is easily found and repaired.

The correct spot is a mick hair above the water line, and it only lets a trickle in on waves etc; when the boat is empty and everyone is looking for the spot where the water gets in its above the waterline so doesn't leak so takes some good detective work to find.

The owner of a floating palace didn't pay his account to a painter and this tecnique was applied to the boat, every passing ferry leaked some water into the boat for months before it was located, the boat became rotten with mildew right through the cabin because of the sweating...proves the saying every dog has its day :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWTh9WsAACHXgAASYIcoIVQAP+ffoDAArMIpsKepoaAyaAZAQTEBNNNR6nqDAEGp5JDJPRMTaJ6hkxDAAlIIPo0MB3iMvuCKM1ab9VRp9UpmwUmSwwlcg2Vl87RHdvJdMzKNCJbfWYv4pq+iyYDDK0EYrtYOKrumHhJP5qFgrjCUnQHUm1ugxcgkxx5v+Ybi+P7Odkripl1W4G6zSncXB6RSMbUcpIyCAmQSiBBHvJqRKVcBm1aTeaTOrxBhC9sYKarQIfxdyRThQkGTh9Ws


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Sounds good, tho i will prob be late as usual :x . So catch up with yall on the water.
Cheers.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

If the misses dont keep me in bed for my bday wake up, i ll see you guys there. THIS TIME WE HAD BETTER WEIGH THAT COD.


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

THIS TIME WE HAD BETTER WEIGH THAT COD.[/quote said:


> No worries, when i land it just head straight over with the scales :lol: .


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

garrick said:


> If the misses dont keep me in bed for my bday wake up, i ll see you guys there. THIS TIME WE HAD BETTER WEIGH THAT COD.


And kill it in the process? I dont care about ANSA points.

Go for it, but dont expect anything nice from me, and dont try it in front of me.

Large cod are just too special for that, if you want ANSA points fish for something else.


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Large cod are just too special for that, if you want ANSA points fish for something else.[/quote]

Couldn't agree more Alan

Rod


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

I also agree with large cod being to special to kill it BUT since I have already caught my once of a life time big one as you explained to me funda, I am pretty confident that I will not catch such a big one again and therefore I will weigh my cod of up to 4 or 5 kg. IS THAT ACCEPTABLE TO YOU GUYS :?: :lol:


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Garrick,
Get your self a NSW freshwater guide. 
I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t want to lecture to any one butÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ What purpose will Ã¢â‚¬Å"weighingÃ¢â‚¬


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Garrick wants to weigh the fish so he can gain ANSA points. You could weight the fish while it's in the net (so fish is supported), then subtract the weight of the net afterwards?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Exactly Squidder. That's how I plan on weighing my cod with the use of the environet. I would never consider lifting a largish fish vertically or by its jaw.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Well I've witnessed a metre plus fish float this summer and seen two other floaters around the metre mark, as well as other confirmed sightings of other fish over the metre mark.

That's 6 floaters over the metre from LBG this summer, even though the anglers "thought" they were doing the right thing by letting them go.

The main cause of death is handling the fish incorrectly, even though you might think you know what you are doing, a couple of these floaters were caught by very experienced fisho's that do know better trying to get that ultimate photo at the fishes expense.

You wouldnt believe how many cod I've caught and not taken a pic of because it just wasnt right, or didnt feel right, or the fish looked a bit stressed.

Cod of any size should not be put under any more stress than necesary after capture, just get the hook out, take a "quick" picture and let it go!!! I cant understand why anyone would want to weigh any cod at all and it seems a bit silly to me for anyone to want to weigh a 5kg cod, let alone a 20 or 30kg cod.

Even an enviro net isnt much good for cod as cod are very prone to skin disease {which kills them eventually} once the slime is removed, which an enviro net will still do, the only way to hold a cod is with a wet hand under its belly and a set of grips on its bottom lip, if the fish is large dont even try lifting it out of the water.

They are not just a fish, they are a great Australian Icon and deserve to be treated with respect and with harm minimisation handling techniques, in my book weighing them is "NOT" an option.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

JASON YOUR EXPLENATION IS DEAD ON AND KEVIN I ALSO AGREE WITH YOU! Lets just rather leave this subject right here and allow each person to catch his/her fish and do with it what ever that person chooses.

PS. Not one of the fish (of diffirent species) that I have caught has even been close to the weight according to the ruler system. Some people work according to length others work according to weight. The club that I am a member of works according to weight. That same club has given fish clinics for children and NATIVE fish stocking IN CANBERRA during this and next year. Not being an Australian and still actively taking part in that POSITIVE contribution to the people and nature of this country makes me feel great. SO I was just wondering......


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

garrick said:


> JASON YOUR EXPLENATION IS DEAD ON AND KEVIN I ALSO AGREE WITH YOU! *Lets just rather leave this subject right here and allow each person to catch his/her fish and do with it what ever that person chooses. *
> 
> PS. Not one of the fish (of diffirent species) that I have caught has even been close to the weight according to the ruler system. Some people work according to length others work according to weight. The club that I am a member of works according to weight. That same club has given fish clinics for children and NATIVE fish stocking IN CANBERRA during this and next year. Not being an Australian and still actively taking part in that POSITIVE contribution to the people and nature of this country makes me feel great. *SO I was just wondering*......


a). Ok lets just leave it right there, no worries......even if Kevin is wrong :wink: and what you're doing might actually kill the fish your about to release.

Just tell me how long it is going to take you to land the fish, weigh the fish, take videoes and pictures and then release the fish?

b). Whats you're point? do you think you have more rights to fish because of what you've done? great effort tho, well done!

What are you wondering?

I've been paying an annual fishing license since the day they were brought in, I've been paying taxes in this country for over 20 years and help support our local fishing industry with my rediculous addiction for expensive fishing gear, does that make me have more rights to fish stocks than the 14yo kid next door?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSiIeXgAAILfgAASQOeAFaCmGAA/7//wQAKE7cx067tDQmmp6QaJG2k0NRkG0mamGgJkETJqZGg0AAMNTYlDU0aaT0gPQIZGjIEppAJpMNQp+pqepp6gB6RoYADk1aDocSKmmv1rpqb41Rj16J7j8OR/phM7Ak9pI+whWuDQTw/GC2pPNhVKvD+qNrYzhRV12dbo3pidh5UpJ5pw2h6JY03VxQWWjg5VQedXaN6yojUYZkxXEi2SGet4tuvItL87O1LnoZNV/HCY1JNJ57/Qw6jTjN/POGpnHeqnbxxDiSG+eS9lxDJ6mkDxr8a5SdISEQWdyIV9D8NGiAc5lH/SMmHkPzNlRDeQvyuaauVIUcfXYqDkaoYrABugBEWZ+YwsjK1I2NoMXkGETpjQGFFdEqh/p17cvBs5qVHkmzJGZFpbrKOD+u3XPqWg6lW9PQvGNNIk1jl1MS0NKLQ8O5sJbky1cxH29vEtGw/Lb6rftMPRmF2kzhATbYWbkG1cdDJJcJJkmiy4JnEOL1sjkb7mbWtCfdO0LDslbRAELa7CtUBnd6311FFQJmMsjIxgmHGwQrmz27+Z5CV79L1xKmjxukxKI4qqcC0CE3SMSjGQOtU04jERQvMOcQ6YOiMc9mijNW86/6ki1iPd5zCnFNANxDqCnxaGVQbfZjTJsAfeZb4SYITuHVpJ4IKdXiU7lHx2MmshVCUX6QdXygLs+cb5Q9TSd9XIxug6qUm+rgFmkUl4QJUXbq3OZsKEPRlesBK0EQyoEGxU0EAgkBDMbcJkmKVbAbKj5e8oFShhHvHifrY5Sa2ru30Ewed9qbNmrpc4yRbA8dBdyRThQkCiIeXg


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

As a newbie.....

I did a quick search....
The http://www.ansa.com.au/Sportfishing.htm site supports -

http://www.info-fish.net/releasefish/

It has specic information about Murray Cod.
http://www.info-fish.net/releasefish/fi ... %20Cod.pdf

Would this be a good start on BEST practice for Murray Cod

Adrian


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Leigh,

I will get something done for the wiki over the w'end.

I'll contact a mate to see if I can borrow some of his material, and source some other stuff from the net.

Most of it all has been covered in various ways on the net so I may not have to type too much.

For me to type anything in depth requires a lot of time and patience, me being a one finger "hunt n peck" typist I'm sure you understand 

Adrian,

Some good info there, but I think I've seen a better website for C&R, I'll find it tonight for you.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYf2ke0AADtfgAASUKeAGiEgFIo/7/8gMAEiswamIE9JijEYkbRoMiCJ6AiJ6mmhkAAA0GqfoFT1GI0xpAA0NGggHYIMvb5BdhuhHoXVjk1c39y/vc3AmrqpxEqJKTz3KCPJbRGPld6b1mltlUFFsxP7a+7SPKlNCgIKdSbW/0ahxZ8DAzBduj3NHkgolgmyGGfOG3z87PZoospAm5gjDkAImBYmNFVEqzISv8n9XNoPtkKra25kTqWm/WexA7gBB7brxI2A0PJHIxtslqJ4IItQQvUYz5sdckwNBqrVyGMMaiQ0AgBFvs0CaoOTSztuINdIl7lfg2ouCaNc1bah7/UYEGmIFyNKAhQ5vObvWeFhNOwOtodQN70m04NJMVFkdxqIEg96FwBQus2GRDY+ClCNEYqciu/i7kinChIQ/tI9oA==


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks Funda, 
Any and all Info is welcome.

Care of the environment, or even the fish we catch means that at least we can "try again next year" and know what we have released has a chance to surrive.

Education is a strong tool. Word of mouth, even example may in the future through many actions, posibily impact the well being of many 100's of fish.

I know I will try my best... And put the glory last. Lets say... my last trip report was driven by the "Addition of a yack fisher" not the fish that were caught....

Thanks again Funda.

Adrian


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Adrian,

The site I was talking about is actually the one you posted a link from, it has a stack of good info on other species as well.

Heres the main page.

http://www.info-fish.net/releasefish/default.asp


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Funda,

My comment re using the envronet was not based upon any experience with large cod - it all a learning curve for me on the natives.

Therefore your experience and advice is gladly taken on board as the last thing I want to do is fatally injure a large cod.

Wet hand under the belly while the fish's weight is still supported by the water sounds the go - if someone is around to snap a quick photo great - if not I'm pretty good with Photoshop and can make my own recreation of the capture.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

Take a look at the Cod page on the wiki for some great information regarding C&R on MC, just click on the "catch n release" link there.


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Funda said:


> Take a look at the Cod page on the wiki for some great information regarding C&R on MC, just click on the "catch n release" link there.


Alan, 
What a top read....
http://www.akff.net/wiki/index.php?titl ... nd_Release

I have also seen the "Lernaea (aka "anchor worm")" on the Gloden Perch from LBG

Adrian


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

look again

work in progress happening.

Other fish files getting updated as we speak 8)

Got a real pro helping us out here and he owns a canoe, hopefully we will be talking to him on the forums soon.


----------

